# Crime Rate



## MarkAnderson (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi All

can anyone tell me what the crime rate is like around benidorm and surrounding area's as when i move i will be leaving my place empty for a few weeks at a time due to work,

Cheers 

Mark


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MarkAnderson said:


> Hi All
> 
> can anyone tell me what the crime rate is like around benidorm and surrounding area's as when i move i will be leaving my place empty for a few weeks at a time due to work,
> 
> ...


It's what you would expect when there is high unemployment and lots of unoccupied properties! You need good solid locks and bars on the windows, good insurance and a trusted keyholder to keep an eye on it.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Where there are expats there is crime.
If you want to live in the lowest possible crime rate area, then check out some of the quiter, predominantly Spanish villages inland.


----------

